# Best Food Grouping



## gfenton123 (Apr 28, 2010)

I am trying not to spend alot of money on soaking my manny's food in vita chem. What is the best combination of foods available that will give the manny enough nutrience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

shrimp, white fish, mussels, squid, octopus.


----------

